# A bunch of questions...



## Giacomino (Aug 9, 2019)

Hi all!

There's a new Italian bikepacker here, looking for some advice.
I am towards a new do-it-all bike, where do-it-all means:
-reasonable commuting capabilities
-reasonable fun factor in weekend local trails (Alps)
-reasonable reliability and ride qualities for month-long remote bikepacking

My budget is more or less 2.000 euro, i am looking for a 27.5+ compatible frame, and i don't mind eventually buying a solo frame to mount on my own.

Here's the options:
-Surly Karate Monkey, frame+rigid fork 700 euros
-Sonder Broken Road, full bike 1800 euros
-Pace RC529, frame only 700 euros

Doubts for the Surly: Heavy? not the best quality steel (cromoly 4130)? Overpriced for the "oversea factor"?

Doubts for the Sonder: can't find much reviews, and too cheap for a titanium frame...are there any hidden faults in that frame? beside this, seems like a bargain...

Doubts for the Pace: too aggressive geometry for bikepacking? reliable enough? Does it work well with 27.5 plus wheels? Besides this, seems a well priced Reynolds 853 steel do-it-all bike. It even has rack mounts!

Many i overwhelm with all this questions, but thanks in advance to anyone that will help me!

Cheers


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

The Nordist Sardinha looks nice. I have no experience with them though.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Bear Beaux Jaxson is another good looking bike. Has good reviews too. 
Review: Bearclaw Beaux Jaxon - The Path Less Pedaled

If you are looking for lighter the Kona Sutra LTD and Salsa Fargo both hold 27.5+(2.6 officially on the LTD and 2.8 unofficially).


----------



## Kama (Sep 2, 2018)

Giacomino said:


> Here's the options:
> [...]
> -Sonder Broken Road, full bike 1800 euros
> -Pace RC529, frame only 700 euros


Thanks man! I was looking for something like that for 3 weeks, looked up like 30 brands only to find US-only shipping stuff and out-of-date frames... Those look promising! Did you end up buying one of them? Do you have some feedback now to share?


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

Giacomino said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My budget is more or less 2.000 euro, i am looking for a 27.5+ compatible frame, and
> 
> Doubts for the Surly: Heavy? not the best quality steel (cromoly 4130)? Overpriced for the "oversea factor"?


Ya can't go wrong with a Surly KM, very strong and versatile.

Chrome moly 4130 is excellent for both aircraft and bicycle building.

The two bikes I'd add to your list would be Surly LHT and Surly Troll. (I prefer a bike with rim brakes) (26+" might also be a better choice from global adventures)


----------



## Kama (Sep 2, 2018)

Jake January said:


> Ya can't go wrong with a Surly KM, very strong and versatile.
> 
> The two bikes I'd add to your list would be Surly LHT and Surly Troll. (I prefer a bike with rim brakes) (26+" might also be a better choice from global adventures)


Well... depends on what you call
" -reasonable commuting capabilities
-reasonable fun factor in weekend local trails (Alps)
-reasonable reliability and ride qualities for month-long remote bikepacking"

I would state exactly the same for myself, also living in the Alps and mixing distance and trails and would never go for a rigid fork... That's why I personally excluded the Surly's.

I don't know what you are planning to do exactly, but if you consider a dynamo hub:
- smaller wheel = electricity at lower speeds, which is relevant if you want to charge devices with it, not only use lamps
- Sonder broken road offers it as special adaptation for 30 pounds + price of the hub.

About the 26", if ever you want to spend more money on components, less on the frame, google for the low cost AL frame Thompson Raptor, one of the last I found available as single frame with still mounts for a rear rack...


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

-reasonable commuting capabilities
I ride an old bike for commuting.
And 
An expensive bike for
fun factor in weekend local trails (Alps)
month-long remote bikepacking

2,000 euros is a lot to park outside, while working or shopping.


----------

